# 642 pocket carry help



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm sure this has been discussed at length before but I am having trouble with finding a good pocket carry holster for my 642. I read and hear rave reviews about Mika's pocket holsters and the Desantis Nemesis but I own both and they seem large and to print obviously. The quality of Mika's is great but man that unit is fat. Looks like I'm carrying a throw pillow in my dress pants front pocket. Lot of puffyness (yes I'm making up a word here) for such a small weapon.

The Nemesis is a little thinner but screams gun to me. I'd print less just dropping the 642 in my pocket without a holster which I don't do other than for in the mirror testing purposes. Heavy coat pocket they work great but front pocket pants carry I'm struggling. Am I crazy and over thinking the printing thing? What do you guys who pocket carry a J frame use for this purpose? I typically wear relaxed fit jeans and docker type loose fitting dress pants for work.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I carry a 642 or 640 everyday in a Nemesis. I think you are probably overly conscious of the gun. Nobody as of yet has ever "made me". When I first started carrying I thought everybody could see the gun, but as I carry more I have come to realize that is not so. It came home when my wife on several occasions asked me if I was carrying. She couldn't tell just by looking at my pocket (where she knew the gun was carried!) As I carry spare ammo and pocket knife in other pocket, the weight or "sag" is about equal and the pockets look natural. In winter I wear Haggar "Cords" and they completely cover the gun outline. 

With the jeans you will probably want to wear a loose outer "cover" garment. I find big sweatshirts and "hoodies" cover the pocket real well. Heavier T-Shirts worn outside would do same.

Try to avoid clothes that scream "gun" ( Sport vests, cargo pants or tactical vests and jackets) if you areally paranoid about being "made". I am not all that worried about it and do slip the 642 in the inside pocket of my USN flight jacket from time to time. But as I am retired USMC and wear a leather name tag stating that on the jacket, it still doesn't really stand out.

Wear the gun more and you will start being more confident that you are still the "Gray Man."


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I carry it in the Mika daily. No one has ever made me or noticed. I usually wear Croft and Barrow shorts. Nice big pockets....also very good for IWB carry. When I wear jeans, I carry in the pocket a lot, though I do not like it. Not because of printing, because it is hard to draw it. So, I usually carry IWB with a Don Hume holster.

Some people say the Kramer looks like a wallet in your pocket. High dollar though. The Mika takes care of my wants, so, I have not felt the need to pay for a Kramer. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback guy's. I'll keep working with both systems and see if I can't get comfortable with one or the other. Good point about outside perspective. I'll test my wife and see if she notices or not. Eyes sharp like a hawk that one. Semper Fi wjh.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

When I carry it is a Commander size 1911. Every time I carry I think it is as plain as day but my wife never has made me until she actually feels it on me through a hug or a bump. Most people aren't very observant of others. They aren't looking for a gun so they don't see it. The only time "I think" I was made was in a sporting goods store were the guy behind the gun counter gave me a hard look as I was looking for reloading supplies in the isle across from him. Don't swet it! you are just self conscious about your carry.


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

Dark colors and thick material helps. I've had good results with blue denim work pants. If you _have_ to wear those dress pants, there's not a lot you can do about it.

Still, you are probably worrying too much.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Thanks for the feedback guy's. I'll keep working with both systems and see if I can't get comfortable with one or the other. Good point about outside perspective. I'll test my wife and see if she notices or not. Eyes sharp like a hawk that one. Semper Fi wjh.


Semper Fi Devil Dog. Did 30 and left a Master Gunnery Sergeant. Hated to leave, but was just getting to old to keep up with the kids!


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Again, thanks all for the feedback. Lot of good suggestions for me to consider and try. I'm not new to carrying but I am to the 642 and pocket carry. Found a new 642 without the lock a few months back and just had to get it. As an alternative I occasionally carry it IWB and it flat out disappears.

It's an honor to make your accointance Master Gunny. Retiring as a Corporal after only 4.5 years of active duty as an 0311 I have some sense of the sacrifice that is required to give 30 years of service. It requires a lot. As for keeping up with the kids, well just remember while you may not be as good as you used to be your still as good once as you ever were. The only difference for us both now is that it takes about a week to recover from the effort when it used to take only about 30 minutes. Peace and welcome home.


----------

